# 2007 Bianchi 928 SL Frame Set - Build Job



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Picked up my 57cm Bianchi 928 SL Frame Set on June 11, 2007. I plan to build the bike up from a frame set...s l o w l y...as a pay for each round of parts. Other than the frame set, I picked a seat post (Ritchey Carbon WCS), some carbon spacers, and Fi' zi:k, Arione Saddle (Celeste/Silver from 06 Team Liquigas.). I have rims, spokes, nipples, and hubs on order.

Attached are pics of what a 2007 928 SL Frame Set looks like from the box. The stem in just being used to get measurements for bar height and reach.

I plan to post pics as I go along with the build job. 

Falldog


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmm.....Preeeetty. :thumbsup:


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Hey Falldog, thanks for posting those pictures and looking forward to your build. That is one sweet frame.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Since I do everything backwards I have a question for you. I just got a good deal on the 928 frame with the Sram components. It is a slightly different frame, not quite as nice as yours but carbon, but I assume very similar geometry. I got the 57cm frame as you, of course without trying to see if it fits. What is your height/inseam. I am just under 6' with a 32" inseam. I hope it will fit.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll be following this one closely... 

I just picked up a 928 SL frame on ebay and I'm not even sure what I want to go with it yet.


----------



## LBCBJ (Jul 14, 2007)

What a sweet frame! I'm looking at buying a 928 Carbon in the next few weeks...I hope the frame looks as good as yours! Keep us posted


----------



## Roll The Bones (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweeeet!! Just got a 928 Carbon, and love it to death. Keep us posted!


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, which size clamp-on front derailleur will this frame accept? 31.8mm or 34.9?

It looks like the larger of the two, but I want to make sure before I order my groupset.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

The larger of the two I ordered the wrong one with my record qroup and had to return it and wait even longer.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Respond to "geraldatwork" on How I chose the frame size.*

To "geraldatwork"

I selected the 57cm 928 SL frame set due to the Top Tube length. I currently ride a 1997 Veloce, 59cm with a straight top tube length at 57cm. Over the years, I've had to get shorter and shorter, higher rise stems. I am currently using a 90mm, 0deg quill stem on my old Veloce. So, I figured the 56cm top tube of the 57cm 928 SL frame set would be best. The next size up for the 928 SL frame set is 59cm with a 57.5cm top tube. I should be able to get my reach back on the shorter top tube with a new 100 or 110mm stem. (I am thinking Thompson or Zipp with a 10deg or 12.5deg rise.)
As far as seat tube height, I've measured my current bike from top of saddle to ground and compared it to the new 928 SL. I will have plenty of seat post extension on the new bike to match. Finally, I did ride a 928 Lugged frame from my Local Bike Shop and it felt ok...but, you can never tell on just a trip around the parking lot.

I am 5ft 10.5in tall. (no shoes) and My inseam is 34.25in (no shoes to top of book-in-the-crotch). 

My Wheelset build kit has arrived. Pictures next post!!


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Front Wheel Build for my 928 SL Frame Set Build Job*

July 22, 2007

Attached are some pics of my Front Wheel Build for my 2007 Bianchi 928 SL frame set build job.

I wanted to build a tubular wheel set. These will be my first tubulars...and I must say I am very nervous!! My thought process was, one day I would like to have a set of deep aero carbon wheels (like zipp or reynolds). When I look at how these deep aero carbon rims are built for clincher vs tubular, the tubular deep aero rims look very simple and strong. So, I thought I would get use of tubulars BEFORE I take the big dollar plunge.

My research for 'regular' tubular rims (on this web site) lead me to Kinlin TB 25. I found a GREAT wheel builder (Alchemy Bicycle Works) to work with to order all the parts as a 'wheel build kit'. The rims are Kinlin TB 25, the hubs are White Industries H-1 24hole Front, 28hole Rear in Black, Sapim CX-Ray Spokes, and Wheelsmith alloy nipples. The front wheel is spoked I should have it built today.


----------



## Heckmeister (Jul 17, 2007)

Falldog, that looks gorgeous! I bought mine last week and am waiting with baited breath for it to arrive.

I bought the same saddle too.
What group are you looking at? I'm going with the Campy Centaur since I blew my budget on the frame.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Update to 2007 Bianchi 928 SL FrameSet Build*

Sept 10, 2007

Thought I better post some new pics of the build since the 08 models are out on the web!


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*More Updates to 928 SL Build*

Sept 10, 2007

More Pics.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Final Pics of 2007 Bianchi 928 SL Build*

Sept. 10, 2007

Final Pics of my 2007 Bianchi 928 SL FrameSet Build.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

*after the first ride, anything to share?*

That is one sweeeet Frame, anything to share after your first ride?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats on using Jeremy at Alchemy for your wheel build. Very good to deal with and a highly technical approach to wheel building. 

One of my riding budies has the same bike with Record but the Bora wheels. It's a super nice bike. 

You may want to use a non stretchy tape for securing the cable housings to the bars (such as stranded packing tape). Electrical tape will loosen over time plus the adhesive becomes very squishy with any heat.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Beautiful bike, a new classic. I like the photo of you riding away.


----------



## LBCBJ (Jul 14, 2007)

That's an amazing bike. We need some more full bike shots!


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Gee , plastic bike.............................I'm jealous.


----------



## h60ace (Jul 1, 2007)

That looks awesome. Are they really "Made in Italy"? or are they just rebadged made in Taiwan or China? I am really liking the look of your machine. Record is so nice. I do not regret puting it on my SystemSix.


----------



## eric01 (May 20, 2007)

*Ride impressions*

Hows the 928 treating you? Hows the ride compared to other "super frames"?


----------



## DLine (Aug 20, 2004)

Ride report? I'm getting a 928sl next week and would like some beta on what I can expect. What was your build's final weight?

I'll be using my Chorus group and Easton Orion wheels - hoping for a 16ish build weight...I cannot wait.....


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

I desperately want to see a full bike shot of the finished product.

1) That bike is hot stuff.

2) The bars are sexy. What are they?


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Pics of the Final, Final Build*

Feb. 25, 2008

Sorry for the lack of responses. I've attached a pic of the final, final, build.

As far a 'ride quality'...I don't know how to judge. I am not a racer...by any means. Plus, I went from a 28+lbs 1997 Veloce to a 2007 928SL. I went from steel to carbon, straight top tube to sloping, clinchers to tubies, old look pedals to KEO Carbon, etc.

I can say that the 928SL has not snapped in half over the few hundred miles I've put on it. It does not bend when I put my 205lb body on it. (...i know i am fat...but I am WORKING ON IT!!!) It does NOT flex when I stand up to crank.

All in all, it is FREAKING GREAT!!!... I still can't believe something so light can hold me up. ...plus the fact that I built the whole thing up from scratch...every part was my choice. No carbon was cracked during the assembly of this bike.

One thing I noticed compared to my 'heavy' bike is that the 928SL seems more 'twitchy'. This may be due to the big 17deg rise I have on the stem. Over the 6months since I finished the build, i've been moving the stem down by re-arranging the spacers. I thought I needed the big rise stem to match the bar-to-ground height I had on my Veloce. The 'twitchy' feel may also be due to the light weight. The final, final build weighs in at 16.53lbs...as shown in the picture. One thing is for sure...when you stamp on the pedals, it goes...quickly!! 
One day, I will have the nerve to cut the carbon steerer tube down a bit more. I've cut it twice so far.... measure, measure, measure...sleep on it...measure, measure, measure....then CUT!

The bar is a Zipp SL2. Since the original build, I had to swap out the saddle. I had an Airborne from the Team 'Liquigas' days... I had to get a wider saddle due to my afore mentioned large ass!!. I got it swapped for a Selle "Blaze" from the BianchiUSA web site.

I will try to post my entire parts lists later.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Molto bellissimo biciclette!


----------

